# Start->Run ;Taskmanager;Registry Editing Disabled due to Worm Attack -- HELP



## debashiskayal (Jun 15, 2007)

Few days ago i had a worm attack which activated on running the Y!Mesngr .

As a consequence the  Run option ;Taskmanager and Registry editing of  my Win XP has been disabled.
Whenever i Ctrl+Alt+Del mesg displayed is "Task Manager has been disabled by your administrator";while the user is and still being showwn as a Computer admonistrator in Control Panel->User Accounts.
Similar  for regedit.
All other activities are apparent normal
.

What i did was 
1>scanned using NOD32 and Avast which removed the worm.
2>created another user .this second user has no problems Run working Registry editing available 


Pl 
HELP 


._How to get back the _Start->Run_ option?_
_..How to get back the _Taskmanager_ option?_
_...How to get back the _Registry Editing_ right option?_​
.Also whats the WinXP Registry Hack for enabling/disabling Start->Run


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 15, 2007)

Pls visit following threads:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43523
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40864


----------



## debashiskayal (Jun 17, 2007)

hey Vishal thanx ..though after posting i had gone through those threads ..still thanx

But wat i didnt find in any of those tutorials or any where till now is 
_Registry hack to enable/disable Run in the Start  

_Please _
_


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 17, 2007)

Open regedit and goto:


```
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer
```
In right-side pane look for a DWORD value *NoRun*. If its there, delete it. If its not there, then create it and set its value to *0*. Reboot/log off to see the changes.


----------



## debashiskayal (Jun 17, 2007)

hey 
vishal thanx again man ...but i think i will hav to bother u again....

i dunno wat the reason of the problem is ..but

_My system clock (the rtaskbar clock) seems to be not working properly ..meaning it is running late ...
even if i had set it to the current time again and again
its lagging 

Also many times while booting its showing that the sys date n time is not set and i hav to set it evwery time through Setup.
_


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 17, 2007)

Its happening bcoz of the weak CMOS battery.
Open ur cabinet and u'll see a small coin size battery attached in the motherboard. Remove it and insert a new battery. U can get the battery from market within 20-30 Rs.


----------



## debashiskayal (Jun 17, 2007)

hey thank u but r u sure .. will try sure


----------

